# Voinko ostaa lipun junasta?



## macforever

Can I buy the train ticket on the train? Voinko ostaa lipun junasta?
Is it OK? Can I say the same thing in a different way?


----------



## Gavril

Hi Macforever,

I don't think there is anything wrong with your sentence, but here are a few other options.

- You can add a word like _suoraan "_directly" or _vasta _"only (when ...)" for additional clarity: _Voinko ostaa lipun suoraan/vasta junasta
_
- You can use the 3rd person form "voi" here instead of "voin": _*Voi*ko lipun ostaa (suoraan) junasta_

- It may also be possible to say _juna*ssa*_ here instead of _junasta_ -- I have seen webpages where people wrote "... ostaa lipun junassa" or similar, but I'm not sure if it's correct to do so.

Regards,
Gavril


----------



## macforever

Kiitos, Gavril.
Have a nice day


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> - It may also be possible to say _juna*ssa*_ here instead of _junasta_ -- I have seen webpages where people wrote "... ostaa lipun junassa" or similar, but I'm not sure if it's correct to do so.


Both are equally correct. Similarly, you can say either "... ostaa lipun asema*lta*" or "... asema*lla*".


----------



## macforever

Thank you, Hakro


----------

